# Uneasy St.



## abraxas (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Analog (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 12, 2008)

That is always a fun boardwalk to hang out on.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

I find that lady on the right side near the edge of the fisheye so amusing for some reason. Perhaps it's the curvature of the fisheye compounded with the natural curves of a woman, resulting in the exact opposite effect of a straight line?


----------



## abraxas (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I was going for something a bit different and a touch edgy.  The poor mostly-naked girl was looking slightly walking by.  Since I was the cute one leering at her, I gave her a smile.


----------



## Fox Paw (Jul 12, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 13, 2008)

Fox Paw said:


> Good one.



Thanks.  It cost me a buck.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jul 13, 2008)

Great shot, Abraxas. You kow what really sets it off for me? The sky. It frames everyone perfectly.

I feel your pain, for that poor, half naked girl. You did the only thing you could- you took her picture. You are a man of honor and class......


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

very cool capture !! Love the dude on the left checking out the young chick as she walks by,, the sky is excellent too


----------



## abraxas (Jul 14, 2008)

poppy67 said:


> Very cool!



Thanks.



jaharris1001 said:


> very cool capture !! Love the dude on the left checking out the young chick as she walks by,, the sky is excellent too



Thank you.  Usually I wouldn't even try photos like this.  I still can't believe I had so much fun. It was the guy I gave the buck to.



Rick Waldroup said:


> Great shot, Abraxas. You kow what really sets it off for me? The sky. It frames everyone perfectly.
> 
> I feel your pain, for that poor, half naked girl. You did the only thing you could- you took her picture. You are a man of honor and class......



Thanks Rick.  What else is a gentleman to do but document the moment?


----------



## danir (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. What is that lens you're shooting with?

Dani.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 15, 2008)

danir said:


> Very nice. What is that lens you're shooting with?
> 
> Dani.



Thanks. This was shot with an 180 adapter on my old nikon 990.  Playing with this since I dug it out of a box a few months ago makes me wonder how I ever got along without it. Lots of fun.  Poor resolution though.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 15, 2008)

This is my personal favorite of your fish-eye photos.  Not that the other ones weren't good too, but this one paints such a clear and vivid picture.

You're really good a people photography.  You don't need me to give you compliments, but you said you were somewhat new to it, and I wanted to tell you that you seem to have a good eye for capturing the right moments at the right time.


----------



## danir (Jul 15, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thanks. This was shot with an 180 adapter on my old nikon 990. Playing with this since I dug it out of a box a few months ago makes me wonder how I ever got along without it. Lots of fun. Poor resolution though.


 
Thanks for the info Abraxas.
Can you use this adapter with the modern Nikon SLRs?


----------



## Tuna (Jul 15, 2008)

Enjoyable shot - well done.

Tuna


----------



## abraxas (Jul 18, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> This is my personal favorite of your fish-eye photos.  Not that the other ones weren't good too, but this one paints such a clear and vivid picture.
> 
> You're really good a people photography.  You don't need me to give you compliments, but you said you were somewhat new to it, and I wanted to tell you that you seem to have a good eye for capturing the right moments at the right time.



Thanks- this is one of the few I've actually shot with the intention of being a fisheye. Most of the others I've posted were edit of shots I
ve done several years ago when using the thing for 360s ( http://360photo.net ). I think the only people shot I've taken with it that I've posted. 

I appreciate the comment about my people photos.  To a lesser degree here but on the other forums I post, they've fallen totally flat.  But, screw pretty much everybody, I like 'em.  Just can't figure out what to do with them past posting them on the web.  



danir said:


> Thanks for the info Abraxas.
> Can you use this adapter with the modern Nikon SLRs?



Sorry about the delay in response Danir. The answer is no, and that's unfortunate.  I've looked into fisheyes for the dslrs and I'm going to have to play with this dinosaur some more.










Tuna said:


> Enjoyable shot - well done.
> 
> Tuna



Thanks Tuna. Much appreciated.


----------

